# getting ready for the off !!!



## mick (Mar 5, 2008)

hi nice people ,  thinking about the road ahead , just upgraded to coachbuilt motorhome from 10yrs of renault autosleeper , bought new van of EBAY last September not really had time to play with all new toy's in it . Passed test no problem , everthing looks ok never had hot water system before and not sure about shower looks ok . Can it be all easy as it looks or is thier any thing simple i should know , got all instuction books but not as good as experience. any tips welcomed  thank you .


----------



## Trevor (Mar 5, 2008)

mick said:


> hi nice people ,  thinking about the road ahead , just upgraded to coachbuilt motorhome from 10yrs of renault autosleeper , bought new van of EBAY last September not really had time to play with all new toy's in it . Passed test no problem , everthing looks ok never had hot water system before and not sure about shower looks ok . Can it be all easy as it looks or is thier any thing simple i should know , got all instuction books but not as good as experience. any tips welcomed  thank you .


Hi Mick,
I think if you have not tried things out in your van maybe you should do so before you go away just to get used to how things work properly


----------



## lenny (Mar 5, 2008)

Good advice Trev, I'm in a similar situation to Mick and I've tried everything apart from actually having a shower, I've confirmed it works by running it over my hand in the shower tray but have not stripped off and took a shower yet. It runs from a Cascade 2,Gas only hot water boiler which has a 9 litre capacity, I just wonder if 9 litres is enough to wash my Greek godlike body or will it run cold before I'm finished, or does it revert to instantaneous hot water when the tank is empty, I suppose I'll have to take a shower and try it out in the drive


----------



## walkers (Mar 5, 2008)

lenny said:


> Good advice Trev, I'm in a similar situation to Mick and I've tried everything apart from actually having a shower, I've confirmed it works by running it over my hand in the shower tray but have not stripped off and took a shower yet. It runs from a Cascade 2,Gas only hot water boiler which has a 9 litre capacity, I just wonder if 9 litres is enough to wash my Greek godlike body or will it run cold before I'm finished, or does it revert to instantaneous hot water when the tank is empty, I suppose I'll have to take a shower and try it out in the drive


it runs out as it can't heat it as quick as you use it had a carver cascade 2 in my last van, don't expect a long shower but remember you are mixing hot with some cold so it will last a little longer than just hot on its own. may be less hassle to have a strip wash and use the shower head to wash your hair also make sure your shower curtain is round as i found without it the water run down the door onto the floor outside the shower room. some vans of course have other arrangements


----------



## lenny (Mar 5, 2008)

walkers said:


> it runs out as it can't heat it as quick as you use it had a carver cascade 2 in my last van, don't expect a long shower but remember you are mixing hot with some cold so it will last a little longer than just hot on its own. may be less hassle to have a strip wash and use the shower head to wash your hair also make sure your shower curtain is round as i found without it the water run down the door onto the floor outside the shower room. some vans of course have other arrangements



Thanks for that, Walkers ,though I had to laugh when you said ,To wash your Hair, I'm as baldy as a Coot


----------



## Trevor (Mar 5, 2008)

lenny said:


> Thanks for that, Walkers ,though I had to laugh when you said ,To wash your Hair, I'm as baldy as a Coot


I was just about to say that but did not want to offend you Mr Kojak any way i dont think you will get your heed in the shower


----------



## mick (Mar 5, 2008)

cheers Trev ,  not use to these luxuries last van only had cold water and porta potti , think autoquest 270 has everthing i need , Have to play with all the strange gas taps , found 4 upto now . has same 9lt water heater dont know if runs warm all time either ?.


----------



## lenny (Mar 5, 2008)

Trevor said:


> I was just about to say that but did not want to offend you Mr Kojak any way i dont think you will get your heed in the shower



 Aye ,great minds think alike


----------



## walkers (Mar 5, 2008)

lenny said:


> Thanks for that, Walkers ,though I had to laugh when you said ,To wash your Hair, I'm as baldy as a Coot


sorry in that case use the shower head to give jack a wash


----------



## lenny (Mar 5, 2008)

walkers said:


> sorry in that case use the shower head to give jack a wash



. Hope you mean Jack the dog  LOL


----------



## walkers (Mar 5, 2008)

lenny said:


> . Hope you mean Jack the dog  LOL


 i think i will say exactly what i mean next time yes i meant mr jack russell, you never know he might get a hot date whilst away in the van


----------



## Trevor (Mar 5, 2008)

mick said:


> cheers Trev ,  not use to these luxuries last van only had cold water and porta potti , think autoquest 270 has everthing i need , Have to play with all the strange gas taps , found 4 upto now . has same 9lt water heater dont know if runs warm all time either ?.



I dont use my water heater very often, but i only put it on for about 10 mins and it stays warm for quite a while good for doing the dishes and having a wash, it works on gas and 240 volt.


----------



## sundown (Mar 6, 2008)

lenny said:


> Good advice Trev, I'm in a similar situation to Mick and I've tried everything apart from actually having a shower, I've confirmed it works by running it over my hand in the shower tray but have not stripped off and took a shower yet. It runs from a Cascade 2,Gas only hot water boiler which has a 9 litre capacity, I just wonder if 9 litres is enough to wash my Greek godlike body or will it run cold before I'm finished, or does it revert to instantaneous hot water when the tank is empty, I suppose I'll have to take a shower and try it out in the drive


here's a wee tip lenny!
don't use the shower,
park up beside a scottish loch, or an english lake
at 6am take a bar of soap and walk into the loch,
completly immerse yourself,(even gargle underwater)
this cures, hangovers, sweaty feet, b.o. bad breath,and god knows what else
don't know about england, but scottish lochs, are normally -5 degrees at 6am
BRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
also saves on the gas, which can't be a bad thing


----------



## Firefox (Mar 6, 2008)

You forgot about all the gas to warm up afterwards


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 6, 2008)

*Basics*

Just check every thing works before you go away,all you can do really.We only go away once a month but i always run every thing before we go and thats on a new van ,it just becomes a routine really.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 6, 2008)

mick said:


> cheers Trev ,  not use to these luxuries last van only had cold water and porta potti , think autoquest 270 has everthing i need , Have to play with all the strange gas taps , found 4 upto now . has same 9lt water heater dont know if runs warm all time either ?.


Mick you probably have,
1 gas tap for the fridge.
1 gas tap for the cooker.
1 gas tap for the heating.
1 gas tap for the water heating.
The reason for the taps is if you have a problem with any one of your appliances you can turn it off individually so you can still use the other ones.
The water heater should have a built in thermostat so it will cut off when it reaches the right temperature.


----------



## 2oldfossils (Mar 6, 2008)

mick said:


> hi nice people ,  thinking about the road ahead , just upgraded to coachbuilt motorhome from 10yrs of renault autosleeper , bought new van of EBAY last September not really had time to play with all new toy's in it . Passed test no problem , everthing looks ok never had hot water system before and not sure about shower looks ok . Can it be all easy as it looks or is thier any thing simple i should know , got all instuction books but not as good as experience. any tips welcomed  thank you .




We are total novices and have been doing everything in gradual stages - and build confidence as we go along.  First, just driving in it; then the gas hob so we could heat a kettle; then the loo, (after learning how to fill the water), and finally the shower and cooker.  Emptying the 'grey' water was another major achievement (getting it to empty in the right place!).  I have had check lists of check lists in case we forget something - we usually do - securing the fridge door perhaps, disconnecting the gas before travel etc - but we are getting there.  By the way if anyone wants an away from it all place, with a 'Darling Buds' atmosphere, try Britchcome Farm, Uffington.  have a look at the website.  Our avatar is a view from our motorhome in a field in Wiltshire, near the canal at Bishop's Cannings.  A field with water and waste points that's all - and heavenly views into the Pewsey Vale.  Good pub nearby and good access.


----------



## mick (Mar 7, 2008)

*everthing checked out ok .*

got everything sorted now , don't know what loch/lake to wash in but i'm sure their all cold , lol , just need wind to ease then can go ENWS i dont know where i will end up but it will be epic again , got to go to Manchester on Sunday , so Monday should be off !! .


----------



## Trevor (Mar 7, 2008)

mick said:


> got everything sorted now , don't know what loch/lake to wash in but i'm sure their all cold , lol , just need wind to ease then can go ENWS i dont know where i will end up but it will be epic again , got to go to Manchester on Sunday , so Monday should be off !! .


Good Luck Mick and have a nice time mate, i'm sure you will let us know how you get on.


----------



## mick (Mar 10, 2008)

not even got of drive , forcasting gale's and floods so waiting for better weather


----------



## sundown (Mar 10, 2008)

mick said:


> not even got of drive , forcasting gale's and floods so waiting for better weather


wise decision, 
the weather looks pretty chaotic all over england just now.
not the best for a leisurely trip.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

The weather in the north east is ok at the moment not a pick of wind so where is all the wind that was forcast i think they make it up as the go


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 10, 2008)

*Navy showers*

I never use site facilities and always shower on the Van ( when I was running the adventure tours in my ill spent youth I had to use site facilities in a whole number of countries and seemed to have permanent athletes foot and similar types of foot rot ) so will not use site showers. So I find taking a navy shower, WET BODY, TURN OFF SHOWER, LATHER UP TEMPLE OF ADONIS, THEN HOSE OFF. use of water about 3/4 litres that way 2 of us can shower and wash up on one heated tankfull. They call it a navy shower as it was a rule to conserve fresh water supplies.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

When i was a young lad we did not have a bath or shower so my Mother got hold of an old bath tub put it in the back yard she would fill it up with cold water and then get out the scrubing brush eek:a real hard one i recall) and a big bar of that green fairy soap and scrub like mad and when she finished i looked like a lobster, now cold water dont bother me but scrubing brushes aaarrrrrgggggggggg.


----------



## mick (Mar 10, 2008)

Think in this weather just stand outside with showerwash and get blown dry at same time , save on gas for heating water .


----------



## lenny (Mar 10, 2008)

Trevor said:


> When i was a young lad we did not have a bath or shower so my Mother got hold of an old bath tub put it in the back yard she would fill it up with cold water and then get out the scrubing brush eek:a real hard one i recall) and a big bar of that green fairy soap and scrub like mad and when she finished i looked like a lobster, now cold water dont bother me but scrubing brushes aaarrrrrgggggggggg.



Tell is about it, Trev. me mother used to hoy us in two at a time, I remember the soap you're on about, I think it was called washing soap(used to rub the collars of shirts prior to the poss tub) It was like half a brick.

BTW. did you ever get your fingers squashed in the mangle?


----------



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

mick said:


> Think in this weather just stand outside with showerwash and get blown dry at same time , save on gas for heating water .


Just head for the lake district loads of freezing cold becks (streams not beer)
to take a bath and come out refreshed its a good feeling if you can take the cold.


----------



## sundown (Mar 10, 2008)

ah yes the good old days!
sunday night used to be a good scrubing with carbolic soap
I think the big square bar was called "Sunlight"
then the extra sharp comb through the hair looking for nits 

parents wouldn't get away with that cruelty nowadays


----------



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

sundown said:


> ah yes the good old days!
> sunday night used to be a good scrubing with carbolic soap
> I think the big square bar was called "Sunlight"
> then the extra sharp comb through the hair looking for nits
> ...


Aye Sundown mate did you ever get the old bowl on your head for a haircut
then go to school where all the other kids would take the P


----------



## sundown (Mar 10, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Aye Sundown mate did you ever get the old bowl on your head for a haircut
> then go to school where all the other kids would take the P


we were brought up in a small village
where the "Parkie", park keeper 
doubled as the village barber
there was five of us so I think my parents got a special deal.
but the hairut was still awful
one could always tell "auld jims" customers


----------



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

The things we had to endure when we were young mental cruelty


----------



## lenny (Mar 10, 2008)

sundown said:


> we were brought up in a small village
> where the "Parkie", park keeper
> doubled as the village barber
> there was five of us so I think my parents got a special deal.
> ...



So it's auld Jim who's responsible for paddy's tail


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 11, 2008)

What about the cod liver oil and malt (now i just have malt, single malt) national health orange juice (lovely) and being stuck in front of a sun ray lamp wearing welders goggles for half an hour, I was convinced it was a punishment......... Woolen swimming trunks that would follow you out of the pool or sea about 5 minutes after you........ the joy of wearing shorts in minus 20c because you couldn't have longs till you were 12, so you had a ring of chap marks around the top of each knee............. but we still loved Mum...


----------

